# TTXGP Final at Albacete



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The final race of the season will be tomorrow. Qualifying was today. Details here: 

http://egrandprix.com/news.php?id=167

And related story http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...2010-final-at-albacete-first-qualifying-round


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The World Championship race of the season was run today in Spain. Matthias Himmelmann wins the top crown for the team for Munch Racing from Germany. Jennifer Bromme of Team Werkstatt from the North American Championship finished 10th. Congratulations to them and all who competed and supported the series this season. Details here: http://egrandprix.com/news.php?id=169

http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...d-championship-closely-followed-by-crp-racing


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to ask, WTF is that trophy?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I have to ask, WTF is that trophy?


Spanish go-fast art. But I wanted it.


----------

